# April the 12th



## campervanannie (Feb 22, 2021)

So are we in motorhomes classed as self catering and so allowed to go on holiday with the other self catering holidaying public.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 22, 2021)

Erm


----------



## Obanboy666 (Feb 22, 2021)

Just browsed through the bbc news online looks like campsites open from April 12th.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 22, 2021)

Obanboy666 said:


> Just browsed through the bbc news online looks like campsites open from April 12th.
> View attachment 93677


yes I got my dates mixed it should say the 12th in the title  and as if by magic the date has corrected itself


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 22, 2021)

Hope it doesn't turn out to be the 1st !


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 22, 2021)

The trouble with international travel is that you've got to rely on the destination country to be as Covid safe as we will be. Can't see that happening any time soon, so I'll definitely give 'over there' a miss until next year for sure!  

Meanwhile, what fantastic news about April - yay!


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 22, 2021)

Undercover drinking dens all open over here, need your hair cut, no problem, ph the police, err sorry we only have one car out and cannot go look tonight, yea right.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 22, 2021)

Good olde Boris and his blue pills.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 22, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Undercover drinking dens all open over here, need your hair cut, no problem, ph the police, err sorry we only have one car out and cannot go look tonight, yea right.


 People keep asking me if the locals back door is open, like I'd tell them if I knew, which I don't.


----------



## Wully (Feb 22, 2021)

I’ve got a feeling my fridge is gonna break and I’m gonna have to take it to a mates place so he can have a look at it sometime round about the 12 of April should do. I think it will break somewhere near that butcher’s in Melton Mowbray just up the road from Ken


----------



## mjvw (Feb 22, 2021)

Obanboy666 said:


> Just browsed through the bbc news online looks like campsites open from April 12th.
> View attachment 93677


But wont travel restriction be in place or I'm I missing something.


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 22, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Undercover drinking dens all open over here, need your hair cut, no problem, ph the police, err sorry we only have one car out and cannot go look tonight, yea right.


If only I could get a flight to Belfast, Trev..
I could get a Tony Curtis, while having a Guinness and Bushmills chaser.


----------



## wildebus (Feb 22, 2021)

Potential dampner ....  think the restriction change is " *No earlier than 12 April* "


----------



## Wully (Feb 22, 2021)

Do you honestly think I’m gonna be stuck in the hoos when you lot are out jollying it. I’ll book an opticians appointment in Barnard castle if I have too. see you soon Wully


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 22, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Potential dampner ....  think the restriction change is " *No earlier than 12 April* "



Think everyone's got a touch of  "Are we there yet, Dad?!"


----------



## Wully (Feb 22, 2021)

What makes you think that Marie.


----------



## witzend (Feb 22, 2021)

Minisorella said:


> The trouble with international travel is that you've got to rely on the destination country to be as Covid safe as we will be. Can't see that happening any time soon, so I'll definitely give 'over there' a miss until next year for sure!


And its not just Us being told We can go its also will  they be accepting us


----------



## Toffeecat (Feb 22, 2021)

Missus booked up Isle of Skye in October. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 23, 2021)

We just need France to pull their finger out with the jabs as well then we can bugger off abroad and get away from all you know whats in this country


----------



## Alf (Feb 23, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> So are we in motorhomes classed as self catering and so allowed to go on holiday with the other self catering holidaying public.



Well we will be off on the 29th March as travel out of your area is allowed.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 23, 2021)

Alf said:


> Well we will be off on the 29th March as travel out of your area is allowed.


Ah yes but are we allowed to stop out overnight at that time


----------



## REC (Feb 23, 2021)

Don't think we will be coming back to UK  30/4 as booked. International travel needs clarifying from all over the EU, and don't plan on quarantine in a hotel. Hopefully France and Spain will reduce restrictions.  A small peak is expected ....so may well wait to see if it drops back quickly, long time till April, in covid terms anyway! But glad there is hopeful news. I think long term definite planning is one thing we have let go, more "maybe if...we will" plans.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm going to contact a few places to enquire about overnight staying from April 12th....as in is a Moho classed as "self catering accommodation" which we all know is of course !!  I think Simon Calder as just said "touring caravans" are included....."self contained" I meant !!! Maja


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 23, 2021)

They're saying no more lockdowns, but aren't promising.

It's suck it and see - for everyone!

Don't think anyone can make firm travel arrangements right now.
If anyone wants to risk doing so that's very much a personal choice.

I'm with Ruth - let's wait and see how it pans out with covid situation nearer the time.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 23, 2021)

Well watching the tv this morning and they are saying you cannot go away in self contained accommodation like second homes caravans/motorhomes from the 17th of May so flipping confusing.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Feb 23, 2021)

We've got most of the next few months booked !!! Mostly no deposit or covid re-booking allowed....


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Feb 23, 2021)

Phil will probably know the facts shortly....


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 23, 2021)

News reported yesterday that there was a huge surge in holiday bookings after Boris's press conference thingy.

Got everyone's hopes up, that's for sure.

Let's just hope we really *are* starting to get a handle on the virus situation with the vaccines
It's still an 'only time will tell' position for me.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 23, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> Well watching the tv this morning and they are saying you cannot go away in self contained accommodation like second homes caravans/motorhomes from the 17th of May so flipping confusing.




Just tell the police if you get stopped that you read it on here ( WC forum ) that it`s ok to go away in your motorhome and they`ll let you off


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 23, 2021)

Well I'm playing safe, booked 6 nights on C&CC sites from the 19/4. Six nights away by myself, no hassle, eat what I want, Can't wait.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 23, 2021)

As far as international travel goes, airlines are working on a digital pass which should be up and running in a few weeks. This may eliminate quarantines. Link


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 23, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> Just tell the police if you get stopped that you read it on here ( WC forum ) that it`s ok to go away in your motorhome and they`ll let you off



If there's enough of us we could form a convoy!


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 23, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> Well I'm playing safe, booked 6 nights on C&CC sites from the 19/4. Six nights away by myself, no hassle, eat what I want, Can't wait.


19/4 of what  April, May or June


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Feb 23, 2021)

....Mr Calder has again referred to "self contained/caravan holidays" ok from 12th....just a matter of confirming Moho's and tourers included......I would say so....


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 23, 2021)

From the 12th...

*UK domestic holidays away from home permitted, with self-contained accommodation able to reopen for use by members of the same household*
That suggests to me that we will be able to use our mohos.
They are 'self contained accommodation' so the question answers itself?

Whether campsites are re-opening at that time you need to check for yourselves.
As for wilding, I can't logically see why not? If you can still find a place to park that hasn't banned overnighting, that is


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 23, 2021)

Just booked a couple of nights at Abbey Wood CAMC site for the Kensington Dollshouse Festival so the wife can go and spend a fortune on 1/12 scale furniture


----------



## mickymost (Feb 23, 2021)

witzend said:


> And its not just Us being told We can go its also will  they be accepting us




Strange many still seem to think the Pandemic only relates to UK!


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 23, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> Well watching the tv this morning and they are saying you cannot go away in self contained accommodation like second homes caravans/motorhomes from the 17th of May so flipping confusing.


You're watching the news again aren't you... we spoke about this


----------



## colinm (Feb 23, 2021)

> While holiday cottages can accept guests from 12 April, hotels, hostels, B&Bs and campsites with shared facilities will not reopen until at least 17 May...


Will have to wait and see if campsites can justify reopening with only the taps and waste disposal being shared. Last year several C&CC sites did this, keeping the washrooms closed. Wild camping for a few days using only what you have onboard seems to fit, but if it's 'legal' is another matter.
p.s. full service pitches should be ok, but I'm guessing the prices will be 'eye watering'.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 23, 2021)

Minisorella said:


> You're watching the news again aren't you... we spoke about this


Yes and it’s just starting on itv so I’ll catch you laters.


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 23, 2021)

@campervanannie - you may have been right!
I'm really worried now! Yesterday the gov.uk document - Covid-19 Response Spring 2021 - clearly said that self-contained holiday accommodation and campsites would open on 12th April. Lots of people posted online with screenshots and clips of the same words. Today, the mention of campsites has completely disappeared... from the very same document! I've downloaded it today and done a search but the word campsites is no longer in there. I can't find anything to explain this or clarify things. If they've decided against opening campsites until later, it'll be a huge disappointment after all the excitement yesterday  The only snippet of hope is that it does still mention campsites in the Summary document, so fingers crossed this is just an anomaly


----------



## mickymost (Feb 23, 2021)

Yes it seems the word campsites has been removed on all advice sites. It just says holidays in self contained accommodation. Everyone will be using the wilding spots then?


----------



## colinm (Feb 23, 2021)

As I posted earlier it may need to be clarified, but since then have looked it up and this is what the "Covid-19 Responce Spring 2021" says.


> Overnight stays away from home in this country will be permitted and self-contained accommodation - those that do not require shared use of bathing, entry/exit, catering or sleeping facilities - can also reopen, though must only be used by members of the same household.



So it appears that campsites can reopen but washrooms should remain closed.


----------



## AllanD (Feb 23, 2021)

They don’t make it easy to find but campsites still show on the government document in the following link, read about a dozen paragraphs down https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...ng-2021/covid-19-response-spring-2021-summary


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Trotter (Feb 23, 2021)

Reading the Gov. UK website  mentioned above by AllenD post 44.
Step 1 with reference to the March 29 date. Paraphrasing, 
Evidence showing it's better for people to meet out doors, rather than in. And the rule of 6, etc.

Would this be very similar to the Rochdale area lockdown we experienced last year at Littlebourgh? 
With the exception of us using the bar of course.


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 23, 2021)

AllanD said:


> They don’t make it easy to find but campsites still show on the government document in the following link, read about a dozen paragraphs down https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...ng-2021/covid-19-response-spring-2021-summary


Yes, I found it still in the summary but no longer in the main 60-page document. I'm scratching my head now and wondering if all the quotes yesterday were taken from the summary and that it was never in the full document? Who knows... but I'm back to working on the basis that we've got it in black and white somewhere at least - 12th April-ish here we come!


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 23, 2021)

The C&CC accepted my booking and money this morning for six nights from the nineteenth of April if that means anything.


----------



## colinm (Feb 23, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> The C&CC accepted my booking and money this morning for six nights from the nineteenth of April if that means anything.


As I posted earlier the C&CC had some sites open last year which had the washrooms shut, we stayed a few nights at Sandringham, I guess they will do the same, so it will be motorhomes with onboard facilities and caravans only. I think you did well to get in as I bet they will be filling up fast.


----------



## jeffmossy (Feb 23, 2021)

We have just booked 2 vans on a campsite at Poulton for 15th April


----------



## alwaysared (Feb 23, 2021)

C&CC Covid _advice_

Regards,
Del


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 23, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> Just booked a couple of nights at Abbey Wood CAMC site for the Kensington Dollshouse Festival so the wife can go and spend a fortune on 1/12 scale furniture


Have you explained to her about exceeding the payload...
Still works for me, after over 20 years.


----------



## jeffmossy (Feb 23, 2021)

jeffmossy said:


> We have just booked 2 vans on a campsite at Poulton for 15th April



Now this does get interesting , the campsite has just called us back and told us it is not allowed to open for any type of camping


----------



## colinm (Feb 23, 2021)

Here's what the C&CC have said. It seems they are still awaiting official conformation, but might be accepting bookings.


> *England:* Our earliest opening date will be the 12th of April. We are currently clarifying guidance but it is likely that as part of this opening phase we will not be able to open facility blocks. Campers will need to have their own self-contained toilet facilities, until the 17th of May at the earliest.
> 
> If we are unable to open facilities until the 17th of May, then our Ready Camp Safari Tents and Pods will not open until this date, again at the earliest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 23, 2021)

Maybe they mean campsites are open to the 1000s of owners of static caravans who have been paying ground rent and unable to use them


----------



## 2cv (Feb 23, 2021)

jeffmossy said:


> Now this does get interesting , the campsite has just called us back and told us it is not allowed to open for any type of camping



Is the site Beechwood Stables Jeff, we often stay there and it is superb.


----------



## jeffmossy (Feb 24, 2021)

2cv said:


> Is the site Beechwood Stables Jeff, we often stay there and it is superb.


No Bill it is High barn Farm in Hard horn, we have used this site quite a few times as it is small and quiet, but for some unknown reason they say that they cannot reopen in April


----------



## REC (Feb 24, 2021)

Think it must be the "self contained" which is causing campsites to falter. Those with self contained motorhomes would be ok but shared facilities are out. Some campsites might prefer to wait till all can come? Or until clarified....again!


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 24, 2021)

Wooie1958 said:


> Just booked a couple of nights at Abbey Wood CAMC site for the Kensington Dollshouse Festival so the wife can go and spend a fortune on 1/12 scale furniture


Time you started to feed her.


----------



## Deleted member 81780 (Feb 26, 2021)

Wully said:


> Do you honestly think I’m gonna be stuck in the hoos when you lot are out jollying it. I’ll book an opticians appointment in Barnard castle if I have too. see you soon Wully


Oh Jings!!  Barnard Castle!!   We were there in the good old days of freedom and went to a fish and chip shop for tea.....lemon sole the size of a young whale and a half hundred weight of chips.....what a great place.


----------



## barryd (Feb 26, 2021)

Janus said:


> Oh Jings!!  Barnard Castle!!   We were there in the good old days of freedom and went to a fish and chip shop for tea.....lemon sole the size of a young whale and a half hundred weight of chips.....what a great place.



Was it "149 Fish n Chips"?  Was there yesterday.  I live between Barnard Castle and Richmond.  The chippy is still open unfortunately for my diet but the cafe is shut.

Tourist enquiries and unwanted at the time visitors surged by 160% after Cummings decided to come here to test his eyes. 

I expect both Barney and Richmond will be stacked again come the spring once the lockdown is (hopefully) over.  There is a Caravan Club site just outside of town (Barney) and numerous places around Richmond area.


----------



## barryd (Feb 26, 2021)

REC said:


> Think it must be the "self contained" which is causing campsites to falter. Those with self contained motorhomes would be ok but shared facilities are out. Some campsites might prefer to wait till all can come? Or until clarified....again!



It would make sense for CL Sites to open as soon as they can though really. I bet they will get booked up quickly though.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 26, 2021)

Janus said:


> Oh Jings!!  Barnard Castle!!   We were there in the good old days of freedom and went to a fish and chip shop for tea.....lemon sole the size of a young whale and a half hundred weight of chips.....what a great place.


Yes just confer with D.C. hoping this does not disappear..
After all he has.


----------



## jeanette (Feb 26, 2021)

barryd said:


> Was it "149 Fish n Chips"?  Was there yesterday.  I live between Barnard Castle and Richmond.  The chippy is still open unfortunately for my diet but the cafe is shut.
> 
> Tourist enquiries and unwanted at the time visitors surged by 160% after Cummings decided to come here to test his eyes.
> 
> I expect both Barney and Richmond will be stacked again come the spring once the lockdown is (hopefully) over.  There is a Caravan Club site just outside of town (Barney) and numerous places around Richmond area.


barryd we go to that fish shop all the time (when we were allowed out!) and love looking around the town we’ve been to a campsite just outside of Barney which was a working farm a few years ago though.


----------



## gypo (Feb 26, 2021)

Does anyone know when when in Wales we can use our self contained accommodation (vans) again for over-nighting?
Thanks


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 26, 2021)

gypo said:


> Does anyone know when when in Wales we can use our self contained accommodation (vans) again for over-nighting?
> Thanks



Nope, sorry. And there seems to be very little from the Welsh govt. about what their plans are over the coming weeks.
If anyone else can find anything online about this.... ?


----------



## gypo (Feb 26, 2021)

Ok thank you, I’m guessing if you slip over the border  you’d probably be ok?


----------



## Drover (Feb 28, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Nope, sorry. And there seems to be very little from the Welsh govt. about what their plans are over the coming weeks.
> If anyone else can find anything online about this.... ?


Wales will say on 2nd April if campsites can open at Easter.
They won't look any further than 3 weeks ahead. That's why there's no roadmap as such.


----------



## Caz (Feb 28, 2021)

Wales having different rules is a blooming nuisance when you live 4 miles from it.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 28, 2021)

Got to say - the madness in all of the lockdown/lift up plans is having 3 different approaches when we're all living on one island!
(With the exception of Northern Ireland, obviously).

After all, the virus doesn't recognise purely artificial boundaries.... 

This is *not* a political criticism, btw, just an observation of simple fact !


----------



## REC (Feb 28, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Got to say - the madness in all of the lockdown/lift up plans is having 3 different approaches when we're all living on one island!
> (With the exception of Northern Ireland, obviously).
> 
> After all, the virus doesn't recognise purely artificial boundaries....
> ...


If nothing else ( political or otherwise) it is completely confusing as there are so many bits where one can cross into another jurisdiction! And I am easily confused!


----------



## Drover (Feb 28, 2021)

Caz said:


> Wales having different rules is a blooming nuisance when you live 4 miles from it.


Monmouth is our closest town (4 miles) but we have to travel 20 miles to Gloucester.


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 1, 2021)

Alf said:


> Well we will be off on the 29th March as travel out of your area is allowed.


We are off on the 12th it was going to be the 19th but that interferes with my second Jab so Covid is still impacting my camping life.


----------



## wildman (Mar 1, 2021)

we can travel out of the local area from the end of march 28th? Campsites open 12th April, but mixing with others will still be restricted.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Mar 1, 2021)

chrisjones18 said:


> Monmouth is our closest town (4 miles) but we have to travel 20 miles to Gloucester.


I try to be an optimist.

After so much time spent under lockdown I chose to have my jab in a large town an hour away from home. I found the drive and change in scenery invigorating.


----------



## rugbyken (Mar 1, 2021)

thought i’d posted this 
our local community facebook feed has reported lyndon top rutland water will be open from april 12th


----------



## 2cv (Mar 2, 2021)

It’s looking like movement in parts of Scotland will be restricted long after April 12. Link


----------



## sdh1412 (Mar 2, 2021)

gypo said:


> Does anyone know when when in Wales we can use our self contained accommodation (vans) again for over-nighting?
> Thanks


In the last review Mark Drakeford hinted that self contained holiday accomodation will be open in time for Easter, so 2nd April. The next review will probably restrict travel locally (for 3 weeks), until that time. I have booked 3 nights at St Davids second week of the Easter Holidays with no problem.


----------



## gypo (Mar 2, 2021)

Thanks


----------

